# Ampache streaming?



## trumee (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello,

I was looking for a way to stream music from the server to my android device. Ampache seems to be good choice since it has many android clients. But it looks like Ampache port on FreeBSD is dead. Is there any alternate port which has an android client?

Thanks


----------

